# Cordless Right Angle Drills



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I have been doing work on cooler door lights and whatnot, and keep running into situations where I have to try and use screwdrivers at funky angles to remove/replace screws, and keep thinking that a cordless right angle drill might do the trick. Anyone use one? The one I have been looking at the most is the Milwaukee m12 version. Also, do they have enough power to run paddle bits or the like?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool.

it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered. 

If they have come out with a FUEL version, then I will redact my statement, because it'll probably be good. FUEL is shít-tons of power.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool. it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered. If they have come out with a FUEL version, then I will redact my statement, because it'll probably be good. FUEL is shít-tons of power.


Incorrect. The m12 line is flawless. You must be using it wrong


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool.
> 
> it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered.
> 
> If they have come out with a FUEL version, then I will redact my statement, because it'll probably be good. FUEL is shít-tons of power.


Is it like the m12 screwdriver but with less power or what? Is the m18 significantly better? I am looking for something compact for driving/removing screws at funky angles where I don't have a lot of room.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I often need the right angle.. so I use the m12 right angle, and it consistently always lets me down. It can't drill through crap. 

Buy this instead:











ponyboy said:


> Incorrect. The m12 line is flawless. You must be using it wrong


Might be good enough for MAINTENANCE.. not good enough for CONSTRUCTION! :whistling2:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Buy this instead:


 
What is the red handle for?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What is the red handle for?


Advertising.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I often need the right angle.. so I use the m12 right angle, and it consistently always lets me down. It can't drill through crap. Buy this instead: Might be good enough for MAINTENANCE.. not good enough for CONSTRUCTION! :whistling2:


One of my buddies got one of those. Maybe I can borrow it and try it out. You just chuck that into a regular cordless right?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Might be good enough for MAINTENANCE.. not good enough for CONSTRUCTION! :whistling2:


My feelings! You hurt them!


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Advertising.


 
Oh I see..............................................d1ck:laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> One of my buddies got one of those. Maybe I can borrow it and try it out. You just chuck that into a regular cordless right?


Yeah any corded or cordless.

Works great because you can put small driver bits in the end and keep the profile very slim to get into tight spots. 










Awg-Dawg said:


> Oh I see..............................................d1ck:laughing:


lol sorry, see pic above. :laughing:


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Going_Commando said:


> Hey guys, I have been doing work on cooler door lights and whatnot, and keep running into situations where I have to try and use screwdrivers at funky angles to remove/replace screws, and keep thinking that a cordless right angle drill might do the trick. Anyone use one? The one I have been looking at the most is the Milwaukee m12 version. Also, do they have enough power to run paddle bits or the like?


. I can't speak for the M12 version , but I have an 18 volt dewalt right angle drill that I abuse the hell out of , and it still works great . I can drill joists all day with that thing . As far as screws in tight quarters , I use the Milwaukee right angle driver .


----------



## Oakey (Feb 16, 2009)

Milwaukee 0370-20 3/8-inch, 55-Degree Close Quarter Drill is your friend, if you don't mind running a cord that is


----------



## HawkShock (Nov 27, 2012)

I know somebody makes a right angle impact. Id look there first.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Oakey said:


> Milwaukee 0370-20 3/8-inch, 55-Degree Close Quarter Drill is your friend, if you don't mind running a cord that is


With my last company, I used one of those. They are good drills, although corded. I always used it with spade bits through wood framing.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I love my dewalt 18v right angle drill, though they are very hard to find now for a good price. they have a 20v version now, but I dont have any 20v stuff, so when all my tools were stolen I replaced the 18v version.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Oakey said:


> Milwaukee 0370-20 3/8-inch, 55-Degree Close Quarter Drill is your friend, if you don't mind running a cord that is


What is this cord thing you speak of?:laughing:


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I love my dewalt 18v right angle drill, though they are very hard to find now for a good price. they have a 20v version now, but I dont have any 20v stuff, so when all my tools were stolen I replaced the 18v version.


This is the truth. Just about all right angle battery tools suck


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> What is this cord thing you speak of?:laughing:


It's that thing that makes our battery chargers a pain in the butt to use. 

Wish my battery charger was cordless.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I love my dewalt 18v right angle drill, though they are very hard to find now for a good price. they have a 20v version now, but I dont have any 20v stuff, so when all my tools were stolen I replaced the 18v version.


. They're hard to find because they discontinued it . You can still find them , but whoever is selling them jacked their prices way up .


----------



## thoenew (Jan 17, 2012)

I have this one, similar to the Milwaukee one. From reviews of both I read, the milwaukee one gets hot when run and isn't great with higher torque. The Dewalt one is supposed to last longer and stay cooler.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool.
> 
> it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered.
> 
> If they have come out with a FUEL version, then I will redact my statement, because it'll probably be good. FUEL is shít-tons of power.


I have the m12 right angle and have no complaints about it. 

I've used it with paddle bits up to 1 1/2" and it did OK. Not the best drill out there but it gets the job done.
Maybe you should get some Bosch Daredevil spade bits and try it again.

I actually found mine online with a charger and battery for $20 so I can say it was money well spent. :thumbsup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I do use Bosch Daredevil's and theres no way that junk right angle drill could do 1.5".

Nooooo waaaaay! Video evidence will disprove me though. Can you produce? 

Hell I'll go get mine with a 1" bosch daredevil and try drilling through a 2x4 and it won't be able to do it. JUNK!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I needed a 90 drill but they cost too much. I picked this up at Lowes for $18.00 and it does everything I need.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I do use Bosch Daredevil's and theres no way that junk right angle drill could do 1.5".
> 
> Nooooo waaaaay! Video evidence will disprove me though. Can you produce?
> 
> Hell I'll go get mine with a 1" bosch daredevil and try drilling through a 2x4 and it won't be able to do it. JUNK!


I have to agree with FrunkSlammer. 

Bosch DareDevil bits have a pilot tip which pulls them thru the wood. That requires more torque than normal spade bits. The M12 right angle is really a dog.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

I have the dewalt 20v line and the right angle drill works pretty good.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I do use Bosch Daredevil's and theres no way that junk right angle drill could do 1.5". Nooooo waaaaay! Video evidence will disprove me though. Can you produce? Hell I'll go get mine with a 1" bosch daredevil and try drilling through a 2x4 and it won't be able to do it. JUNK!


. Milwaukee should hire you as a spokesman , lol ! I'm not sure I'd even attempt boring large holes through framing with a 12 volt tool ? 18 volt works fine , but not for drilling non stop all day .


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Haxwoper said:


> I have to agree with FrunkSlammer.
> 
> Bosch DareDevil bits have a pilot tip which pulls them thru the wood. That requires more torque than normal spade bits. The M12 right angle is really a dog.


You guys are expecting way too much out of such a tiny drill.

Perhaps if I paid $130 for it I would feel the same way.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

drspec said:


> You guys are expecting way too much out of such a tiny drill. Perhaps if I paid $130 for it I would feel the same way.


. That's where the confusion comes in I think ? Well , I paid over $ 100.00 for this thing , it should be able to do anything . M12 is a great line of tools , but everything has it's limitations .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . Milwaukee should hire you as a spokesman , lol ! I'm not sure I'd even attempt boring large holes through framing with a 12 volt tool ?


The m12 fuel can do it no problem. It's got some serious power behind it.. that makes their other older tools and especially that right angle drill a dead horse. It works alright as a screw driver though.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The m12 fuel can do it no problem. It's got some serious power behind it.. that makes their other older tools and especially that right angle drill a dead horse. It works alright as a screw driver though.


. Well , I think the fuel line will eventually replace most of the high torque needed tools , until then , I'll keep beating on my 18 volt , lol .


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool.
> 
> it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered.


It's a a horrible pairing for the bosch daredevil line because those bits need more torque, but regular paddle bits are ok if you use a file to keep the burr off.

Also mind that it does have an electronic clutch that likes to get turned on accidentally and will make it seem like the drill is torquing out...


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

I've used the makita 18v right angle with the metal clutch and didn't like it any more than the 12v milwaukee.

I actually ended up returning the makita 18v right angle it and getting the makita corded version which has a smaller clearance than the milwaukee corded with the funky angled offset.

Can't beat the hole hawg for serious drilling for 3" closet flanges...


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> What is the red handle for?


It unscrews and snaps into position at any of the indent positions you can see on the flanged radius thing.

Mostly it gets in the way...


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

markore said:


> It's a a horrible pairing for the bosch daredevil line because those bits need more torque, but regular paddle bits are ok if you use a file to keep the burr off.


Good advice.

I really love those Bosch Daredevil spade bits though, they're hungry little monsters. I'll keep some short, crap spade bits for the tight spots I need the angle.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Good advice.
> 
> I really love those Bosch Daredevil spade bits though, they're hungry little monsters. I'll keep some short, crap spade bits for the tight spots I need the angle.
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Yeah, cause I didn't say that in post #25


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I do use Bosch Daredevil's and theres no way that junk right angle drill could do 1.5".
> 
> Nooooo waaaaay! Video evidence will disprove me though. Can you produce?
> 
> Hell I'll go get mine with a 1" bosch daredevil and try drilling through a 2x4 and it won't be able to do it. JUNK!





Haxwoper said:


> I have to agree with FrunkSlammer.
> 
> Bosch DareDevil bits have a pilot tip which pulls them thru the wood. That requires more torque than normal spade bits. The M12 right angle is really a dog.


Yes, you caught me, I am telling a lie.

I have never used an 1 1/2" bit with the m12 right angle drill.

I don't even own the m12 right angle drill.

I was making all of this up to impress a bunch of electricians on a forum on the internet. 

Why must I do things like that. I swear its a sickness. :jester:


----------



## sparky402 (Oct 15, 2013)

I prefer the left angle drill. More power


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

My new cordless tools are all M12's, M18, and I have the M28 
right angle drill (OK, does not replace corded but will do in a 
pinch).

I completely agree with the commenter above who says the M12 right
angle is Milwaukee's worst tool. It is completely underpowered and
disappointing. If you go above a 1/2" spade bit in fresh wood, it's
pretty questionable. It sux.

I have a couple old Dewalt 18V right angles, which have superior
torque and can fit in just as tight quarters. There are a bunch on
sale at ebay for cheaper than a new M12, and they are way better.

I don't have any of the "20V" dewalts, but my guess is that that
would be a much better drill motor.

Don't get the M12 right angle -- Milwaukee needs to redesign
and come out with a better product.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Haxwoper said:


> Yeah, cause I didn't say that in post #25


You didn't say to keep a file around to keep the burr cleaned off the regular spade bits, and did you mention the largest bit you use with 12V? The only 1.5" hole I can drill with the m12 angle is through a hollow core door using a bi-metal round hole saw on an arbor.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

sparky402 said:


> I prefer the left angle drill. More power


Pair that with some left handed bits from harbor freight for backing out stripped screws. Much better than those crappy screw extractor kits.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Milwaukee 0370-20 3/8-inch, 55-Degree angle drill has a variable speed drive?

The makita corded right drill has a nice dial to set the rotation speed limiter.








The cordless right angle impact I haven't tried yet. Anyone have it?


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

The makita corded right angle with the variable speed limiter dial is a pretty mean little beastie. I use it with these:


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> It's that thing that makes our battery chargers a pain in the butt to use.
> 
> Wish my battery charger was cordless.


And my extension cord. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

LARMGUY said:


> And my extension cord. :whistling2: :laughing:


Now that would be a serious money maker. Cordless extension cord! 

Oh just googled it, too late, it already exists.

http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Now that would be a serious money maker. Cordless extension cord!
> 
> Oh just googled it, too late, it already exists.
> 
> http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/41/wec.shtml


It's an april fools product brah', oh right, you knew... :thumbup:

Use of a magnetron outside a faraday cage is a surefire way to shorten your life expectancy. 

Those charging matts for small electronics are different, basically just two opposed coils of a transformer.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

markore said:


> It's an april fools product brah', oh right, you knew... :thumbup:


lol I gather you tried to purchase one or more?

I have seen a television being powered wireless though!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Aren't you folks kinda wishing yourself out of a job?

Plumber: If more people had rainbarrels and wishing wells, we wouldn't have to run all these pesky pipes everywhere and install pot fillers and showers!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> lol I gather you tried to purchase one or more?


I've been trying to make them since I was 5. Problem is the distance, they work great up close. :thumbsup:

<--- My avatar picture to the left is one example.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I have seen a television being powered wireless though!


(Quoting a comment from the video link you posted) : Magnetic fields are produced by electrical fields and electrical fields produce extra low frequency non-ionised radiation. 

The wire in the antenna and receiver goes round and round, round and round, round and round, WAY MORE WIRE than it would take to plug that TV in... this is not "wireless" technology, that would be optics based. j/k :laughing:


----------



## bjo2008 (Dec 16, 2012)

I use this its a nextec right angle impact.
 

has a decent run time and torque I've been using it for about 2 years now and havent killed it yet. It is a little slow drilling holes though.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Always use the right tool for the job!!


----------



## isaacelectricllc (Dec 30, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The milwaukee m12 right angle drill is probably their worst tool. it sucks balls.. I hate it.. it's SOOOO underpowered. If they have come out with a FUEL version, then I will redact my statement, because it'll probably be good. FUEL is shít-tons of power.


If the m12 is their worst tool, the m18 right angle drill is a close 2nd. I had 14.4 Dewalt that would blow the Milwaukee away. I replaced it with the Milwaukee when the batteries went bad. Big mistake .


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i was looking to replace yet another tool i discovered missing from the summer theft and the new 45' degree milw. just aint nothing like it used to be! bigger, bulkier, hard to get your hand around, and the head is twice as long! some small compacts are close to that1


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I only have 2 complaints with Milwaukee.. the right angle sucks to no end, might as well not exist. And an m12 circular saw doesn't exist and they have no plans to create one. 

 Not cool Milwaukee, not cool!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> m12 circular saw doesn't exist and they have no plans to create one.
> Not cool Milwaukee, not cool!


Seconded! Come on M12, Makita's whoopin you big on this one! You're only 20+ years too late to the party... Seriously we have a specialty tool just for tightening ferco couplings and a caulking gun but no saw?


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

huh huh
he said caulk.








CAULK!
YEA, CAULK!​


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

markore said:


> Seconded! Come on M12, Makita's whoopin you big on this one! You're only 20+ years too late to the party... Seriously we have a specialty tool just for tightening ferco couplings and a caulking gun but no saw?


A circular saw, just like a full size drill, is something that I would never expect to have in 12V. Some things are fine with 18V.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

They have an m12 hackzall, an m12 jigsaw, m12 bandsaw, m12 multitool saw, m12 cable cutter, m12 copper tubing cutter & m12 pvc cutter.

BUT NO M12 CIRCULAR SAW!??! WTF!


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> They have an m12 hackzall, A hackzall, not a sawzall. You need 18V for a sawzall
> 
> an m12 jigsaw,This is a little guy
> 
> ...


Some things you just expect to require a larger battery.

I don't care how big of a Fuel M12 drill they make, it will never turn a 4" holesaw in an old rim joist like my 10 year old 18V Dewalt will.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

dude the m12 fuel WILL turn a 4" hole saw into old wood.. I have done it several times.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> dude the m12 fuel WILL turn a 4" hole saw into old wood.. I have done it several times.


Not like my 18V.

Just like I wouldn't drill 40 old joists with an inch and a quarter auger bit like I would with my 18V.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Haxwoper said:


> Not like my 18V.


Maybe that's true.. but it does do it. 

A fuel version for circular saw is a no brainer.. would be awesome.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Maybe that's true.. but it does do it.
> 
> A fuel version for circular saw is a no brainer.. would be awesome.


Circular saw should be 18V only, just like with a sawzall, full size bandsaw, full size drill, etc.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Even if it sucks, they should make one! They have like 100 other odd tools in the M12 line.

Their competitors can make them (Dewalt, Makita, Ryobi, Bosch, Craftsman) as awesome or shítty as they are. 

Other than a hole hog, the circular saw is the only other tool I need an extension cord for.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Even if it sucks, they should make one! They have like 100 other odd tools in the M12 line.
> 
> Their competitors can make them (Dewalt, Makita, Ryobi, Bosch, Craftsman) as awesome or shítty as they are.
> 
> Other than a hole hog, the circular saw is the only other tool I need an extension cord for.


Altho I am buying M12 tools like a crack whore, I still recognize the need for 18V. I have a bunch of 18V Dewalt tools already that work well so I see no need to replace them. Most of them I wouldn't want in 12V.

Full size heavy duty drill, circular saw, jigsaw, sawzall, lantern (this I may get the M12 lantern), and grinder.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

So don't buy them in 12v, I do want them in 12v because I do little girl work. I want little girl m12 tools.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> So don't buy them in 12v, I do want them in 12v because I do little girl work. I want little girl m12 tools.


They made a bandsaw in 12V, but it's only up to 1 5/8". They will never make the classic Milwaukee 4" portaband in 12V. The same way as they wont make a normal circular saw in 12V. The best you make get is one of those little 3" blade saws.


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Haxwoper said:


> They made a bandsaw in 12V, but it's only up to 1 5/8". They will never make the classic Milwaukee 4" portaband in 12V. The same way as they wont make a normal circular saw in 12V. The best you make get is one of those little 3" blade saws.


That would be great, and I wouldn't mind if it was underpowered as long as it had a big dust collection port. There isn't a microsaw out there with a big enough dust collection port, so none of them are clean enough for cutting sheets of carbon fiber or fiberglass indoors.

12V Microtracksaw FTW - WITH DUST COLLECTION


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Even if it sucks, they should make one! They have like 100 other odd tools in the M12 line.
> 
> Their competitors can make them (Dewalt, Makita, Ryobi, Bosch, Craftsman) as awesome or shítty as they are.
> 
> Other than a hole hog, the circular saw is the only other tool I need an extension cord for.


What are you going to cut with that other than some thin balsa wood???


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

wendon said:


> What are you going to cut with that other than some thin balsa wood???


carbon fiber, fiberglass, aluminum, laminate

I take it you've never seen the 9.6V makita?

The 5" makita cordelss metal cutting circular saw whips through strut faster than my milw deep cut bandsaw, but I hate having to carry 18V in addition to 12V just to cut 1/2,3/4,1" EMT. I bought and returned the m12 mini-bandsaw, it didn't perform as good as the circular saw versions for some reason... I may have just gotten a defective one, it seemed like the tracking was screwy somehow.

Sometimes it's all about the blade/lube you use, world of difference.
If you're cutting wood and not using vacuum dust extraction you will have a lot of bogging down as the chips build up.


----------



## Haxwoper (Dec 13, 2013)

markore said:


> If you're cutting wood and not using vacuum dust extraction you will have a lot of bogging down as the chips build up.


Only if you're dealing with severely underpowered tools (like the M12 would be). No other circular saws have this problem cutting wood.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

markore said:


> carbon fiber, fiberglass, aluminum, laminate
> 
> I take it you've never seen the 9.6V makita?
> 
> ...


What electrical field are you in where you're cutting that kind of stuff with a circular saw????:laughing: Hopefully you're wearing a dust mask.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm going to bug Milwaukee until they finally come out with an M12 FUEL Circular Saw.

Then my entire cordless tool line on my truck will be powered by a single battery system and I'll live happily ever after.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

FrunkSlammer said:


> I'm going to bug Milwaukee until they finally come out with an M12 FUEL Circular Saw. Then my entire cordless tool line on my truck will be powered by a single battery system and I'll live happily ever after.


I have asked my rep and sent a few emails. Here is to hoping! Even if it is identical to the Makita I would be happy! 

Go go M12 circ saw!


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

wendon said:


> What electrical field are you in where you're cutting that kind of stuff with a circular saw????:laughing: Hopefully you're wearing a dust mask.


Fabricating prototypes to try and win defense contract SBIR's

Dust extraction and I'm using the msa safety works toxic dust respirator thats rated for lead and asbestos


----------

